# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Оборудование рабочего места

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Я тут созрел для перестройки своего кабинета и нужны идеи :)
Из мебели остаются два рабочих стола (стоят буквой Г) и маленький столик между ними. 
Хочу построить шкафы/стелажи для книг, коробок с моделями, может витринкой для готовых моделей (Касатка и Ламантин - молчать!!!  :Biggrin: ). Стелажи будут занимать либо две стены полностью, либо полторы стены (верхнюю часть ее - если оставлять место для аквариума).
Вот нужны идеи как делать стелажи. Какие там должны быть полки, отделения, шкафчики... Может кто подкинуть планов/схем/фоток?

----------


## Kasatka

молчать? то есь нам с Петей в этом теме вообще ничего не говорить? =)))

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Приветствую!
> 
> Я тут созрел для перестройки своего кабинета и нужны идеи :....
> Вот нужны идеи как делать стелажи. Какие там должны быть полки, отделения, шкафчики... Может кто подкинуть планов/схем/фоток?


Если самостоятельно изготавливать (или заказывыать) —
http://woodtools.nov.ru/

А конкретно - книги серии Арт оф вудворкин
http://woodtools.nov.ru/big/TAOW/The...oodworking.htm

И раздел «Изготовление мебели»
http://woodtools.nov.ru/books/woodsm...dsmith_bsc.htm

http://woodtools.nov.ru/books/Built_..._Furniture.htm

Ник

----------


## Д.Срибный

To Kasatka: Вам с Петей разрешается давать дельные и толковые советы, а не издеваться над человеком! ))))

To Nik Primopye: Спасибо, посмотрим!

----------


## Carrey

Кое-что из германского опыта:

http://www.modellversium.de/tipps/3-...ltag/116-.html
http://www.modellversium.de/tipps/3-...leuchtung.html
http://www.modellversium.de/tipps/3-...sperrholz.html
http://www.modellversium.de/tipps/1-...eitsplatz.html

Ну и самое главное:
http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/4-bastelzimmer/

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Кое-что из германского опыта:


Спасибо за ссылки! 
У большинства рабочее место оборудовано бессистемно, хаотично и непродуманно. Примерно, как у меня сейчас :)
В общем, есть над чем поразмыслить.

----------


## Carrey

У меня то-же системы мало, но это не главное. Вот основные тезисы, к которым пришёл за пять лет моделизма:

* Берегите спину и глаза. Посадка должна быть такой, что-бы руки не зависали над столом, а упирались в стол - если работать и держать инструмент и детали на весу - через 3-4 часа спина начинает давать о себе знать. Поэтому лучше либо стол повыше-стул пониже (удобно для доводки, мелочёвки, покраски и т.п. "тонких" работ), либо столик низкий типа диванного и работать зависая стервятником над столом (удобно для крупных деталей, скрэтч-билдинга и картонажа). Освещение - чем больше/ярче - тем лучше, замного не будет. Лучше всего обычные матированные стоваттки, либо дорогие и редкие экономные люминьки дневного света с нормальным спектром.
* Инструмент должен быть не только под рукой, но и в известном месте, что-бы не заморачиваться самоанализом на тему "куды ж я задевал фрезу и сверло на 0.7?!?!". Особо важный инструмент и материалы (салфетки, растворитель, скальпель и т.д.) - непосредственно в  радиусе ручной досягаемости неподымая пятую точку. Для электрического инструмента очень рекомендую ножную педаль.
* Складирование производить в соответствии с рекомендуемыми условиями, т.е. не держать на подоконнике то, что боится тепла или выцветает, не держать рядом агрессивно влияющие друг на друга материалы и т.д.
* Соблюдать технику безопасности! Дуть аэрографом либо под стол, либо в спец.вытяжку - акриловая взвесь малополезна для лёгких! Пилить и тем более шлифовать смолу - только в маске! Дуть из баллонов грунт и прочее - строго от себя, помещение проветривать! Покрашенную нитрой модель на ночь рядом с подушкой не класть!

Остальное несущественно. Как показывает опыт, рабочей поверхности размером в два листа А4 на краешке перманентно захламленного стола вполне хватает, т.е. главное - сама работа, её объект,  а рабочее место - второстепенно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> У меня то-же системы мало, но это не главное. Вот основные тезисы, к которым пришёл за пять лет моделизма:
> 
> * Берегите спину и глаза. Посадка должна быть такой, что-бы руки не зависали над столом, а упирались в стол - если работать и держать инструмент и детали на весу - через 3-4 часа спина начинает давать о себе знать. Поэтому лучше либо стол повыше-стул пониже (удобно для доводки, мелочёвки, покраски и т.п. "тонких" работ), либо столик низкий типа диванного и работать зависая стервятником над столом (удобно для крупных деталей, скрэтч-билдинга и картонажа).


Лучше всего подойдет офисный стул с регулировкой по высоте.




> Остальное несущественно. Как показывает опыт, рабочей поверхности размером в два листа А4 на краешке перманентно захламленного стола вполне хватает, т.е. главное - сама работа, её объект,  а рабочее место - второстепенно.


Все понятно. Мастера и на кусочке кухонного стола создадут шедевр. Но если есть возможность - почему б не устроить рабочее место так, чтобы работать было и удобно и приятно?

----------


## Carrey

Офисный стул подойдёт если высота стола больше стандартного, при нормальной высоте стола офисный стул даже с затянутым амортизатором - слишком высок, руки остаются на весу. Дело в том, что офисная мебель расчитана на работу с клавиатурой, т.е. локти и рука до ладоней всегда на столе, сами ладони приподняты. Нас же интересует упор локтями в стол, а руки на весу держат модель и инструменты. Если подушка стула ниже 60см, всё получается, руки упираются (причём не локтями, т.е. упор ещё жёстче=лучше) в край стола, спина прямая и не устаёт; если выше - либо сгибаю спину, что-бы упереть локти в стол, либо поднимаю руки и работаю не весу - и спина гарантированно устаёт. Впрочем, мобыть это только у меня так. Да и работать можно по 2-3 часа, а не по 5-6.

Приятно и удобно тогда, когда выполняются вышеозначенные пункты, к другим пока не пришёл. 8) Остальное (кружка с пивом, танцующие танец живота симпатичные девки, лёгкий бриз из кондиционера) - по-моему, будет только отвлекать. 8)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Офисный стул подойдёт если высота стола больше стандартного, при нормальной высоте стола офисный стул даже с затянутым амортизатором - слишком высок, руки остаются на весу. Дело в том, что офисная мебель расчитана на работу с клавиатурой, т.е. локти и рука до ладоней всегда на столе, сами ладони приподняты. Нас же интересует упор локтями в стол, а руки на весу держат модель и инструменты. Если подушка стула ниже 60см, всё получается, руки упираются (причём не локтями, т.е. упор ещё жёстче=лучше) в край стола, спина прямая и не устаёт; если выше - либо сгибаю спину, что-бы упереть локти в стол, либо поднимаю руки и работаю не весу - и спина гарантированно устаёт. Впрочем, мобыть это только у меня так. Да и работать можно по 2-3 часа, а не по 5-6.


Не знаю, о каком стуле говорите Вы, но я пользуюсь таким офисным креслом уже много лет, и высота его сиденья регулируется от 40 см от пола и до 70. Никаких проблем с руками и локтями у меня не было и нет, слава богу.

----------


## Carrey

У нас только от 60см и выше, надо ехать к Вам закупаться. 8))

----------


## Kasatka

Дима, по существу

Обязательно купи себе такую лампу



во-первых, белый свет, очень яркий и правильный.
во-вторых, площадь его большая
в-третьих, лупа. Очень удобно работать. Я купил себе недавно и прям не знаю, как я раньше жил =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серега, я такую лампу поставил года два назад. Действительно, очень полезная вещь :)

----------


## Kasatka

понял тебя
видишь.. какой ты! я только купил - сразу тебе рекомендовать стал!
а ты два года назад купил и даже словом не обмолвился! мало того.. когда я был у тебя в гостях, ты ее от меня спрятал!! 
мдаа....
;-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

удивительно, что ты вообще что-то разглядел там ))))
на самом деле лампа прикручена к стене и ее загораживал бокс для покраски. наверное поэтому ты ее не увидел )

----------


## vomit airways

Конечно, не для полноценного кабинета!
По хорошему, завидую Вам, Дмитрий! 

Для типовой "малогабаритки", где негде "разложиться"-комбинированный рабочий уголок.

Несмотря на простоту,- работа дизайнерская. Шла в комплекте с этой белой лампой-линзой. Только компьютер должен быть в нижнем отсеке (вверху зона апгрейда)

Идея, как раз объединение двух столов-компьютерного и рабочего за счет глубокой столешницы. Все, что в работе и сопутствующий инвентарь задвигается вглубь + монитор.
Выдвижной многосекционный ящик 1000х120х1000 - весь бардак там!
Открытая верх.полка для больших коробок и альбомный стиллаж со встроенным светом.
Большое пространство вглубине под столом для установки моделистских лотков, сист.блоков компов и пр.

Высота - в уровень стандартного подоконника (т.е. под офисный стул-кресло),так как подразумевалось объединение столешницы с широким подоконником - столом. Потом так и сделаю (оригинал предназначался для домашнего кабинета архитектору)

Но главное - жена больше не ругается! :Smile: 

з.ы. если кому интересно - кину размерчики.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Все сделано аккуратно и разумно :) А красите где? И как?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...спина прямая и не устаёт...
> ...сгибаю спину... и спина гарантированно устаёт.


Для профилактики усталости (и болезней) спины
http://www.acmandal.com/

Ник

----------


## vomit airways

> Все сделано аккуратно и разумно :) А красите где? И как?


Сейчас никак - обустраиваю быт и хотелось бы предусмотреть такую возможность.
Не посоветуете как правильно устроить бокс? Я в этом вопросе крайне неопытен. :Confused: 
Отдельного кабинета нет, но есть лоджия, где раньше красил при помощи вот этого "ветерана".

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Не посоветуете как правильно устроить бокс? Я в этом вопросе крайне неопытен.


Я для себя этот вопрос решил так: Вытяжка для покраски

В той же ветке можно найти раскладывающийся бокс, что лучше подходит для ограниченной площади.

----------


## Carrey

> Для профилактики усталости (и болезней) спины...


Угу, в курсе. Давно уже (ещё до моделизма) приобрёл вот такой девайс:



Очень доволен. Но! У него сиденье ещё выше, чем у обычного офисного стула, так что проблем ещё больше. Впрочем, для печати - намного комфортнее, факт.

Касаемо боксов - соорудить можно из чего угодно, главное - 2, 3 или 4 поглощающие стенки (уголком или ширмой) - что-бы факел не распылялся по комнате и не отбрасывался в лицо + вытяжной вентилятор, можно маломощный. Если нет возможности выводить по гофрированной трубе в окно или ещё куда - тогда нужен фильтр перед вентилятором - подойдёт что угодно с мелкой сеткой (вата, марля, поролон, капрон и т.д. и т.п.).

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... сиденье ещё выше, чем у обычного офисного стула, так что проблем ещё больше. Впрочем, для печати - намного комфортнее, факт...


Идея таких стульев — распрямить ноги, перенести с ягодиц на ноги часть нагрузки и распрямить пояснично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника — резко снижает перегрузку межпозвонковых дисков.
Но — такое повышение поверхности сидения требует соответствующего повышения высоты стола (рабочей поверхности). Если не поднять стол — толку не будет.
Есть и другие варианты — создать наклон рабочей поверхности стула на 11 градусов вперед. Обычный стул проектируется с наклоном сидения 3-5 градусов назад. Это положение комфортно только для расслабленного сидения — но противопоказано при работе.
Вот полезная ссылка — стул Петера Опсвика
http://www.posturepeople.co.uk/Detai...&ProductID=126

А здесь — клиновидная накладка на стул
http://www.posturepeople.co.uk/Results1.asp?Category=36

В принципе — это только идеи, реализовать можно самому.
Но в любом случае — рекомендую (как врач) почитать  здесь   http://www.posturepeople.co.uk/conte...sture%20Advice

Ник

----------


## Scale-Master

Я вот так отделился от мира сего...

----------


## Scale-Master

Ну и с другого ракурса

----------


## Kasatka

выглядит уютно! =) 
единственное что не понравилось - это то, что под столом полки и некуда ноги девать... для меня лично это очень неудобно
=) а так - здорово!

----------


## Scale-Master

> выглядит уютно! =) 
> единственное что не понравилось - это то, что под столом полки и некуда ноги девать... для меня лично это очень неудобно
> =) а так - здорово!


Да вобщем-то там достаточно места, мне такое даже в голову не пришло, т.к. ничто не мешает. Это наверно на фото так тесно выглядит - в действительности всё даже отлично! Продлема ток в том, что инет не могу туда провести... WLAN подводит... а 40 метров проводки прокладыват - это бред...

----------


## Carrey

> 40 метров проводки прокладыват - это бред...


Не проблема, хороший кабель категории 5Е держит до сотни. Если будут серьёзные потери в пакетах - купите недорогой свитч (switch) на 5 портов, и поставьте посередине. Кабель можно прикупить недорого, можно отмотать у знакомых сисадминов.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Не проблема, хороший кабель категории 5Е держит до сотни. Если будут серьёзные потери в пакетах - купите недорогой свитч (switch) на 5 портов, и поставьте посередине. Кабель можно прикупить недорого, можно отмотать у знакомых сисадминов.


... и ещё около 100 углов... стены сверлить... 
Пока проложу, старым сделаюсь.

----------


## Kasatka

а нельзя поставить WiFi удлинитель?

----------


## Scale-Master

> а нельзя поставить WiFi удлинитель?


Да не... маразм это! Зачем доп. ВИФИ брать когда УСБ-ВЛАН-СТИК есть. Ведь функции теже самые.
Я тут вот чо надумал, надо ещё со спецами поговорить, а то можен ещё не компатиблевает с моим Д-Линк ВЛАН.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Koenig-Homeplug-S...1%7C240%3A1318

----------


## Nazar

Ну а вот мое рабочее ( в прямом и переносном смысле , то-есть моя основная работа проходит здесь ) место

----------


## Kasatka

=) Володь, ну реально рабочее место! жалко только окон нет.

----------


## Nazar

> =) Володь, ну реально рабочее место! жалко только окон нет.


Да , жаль . И офисы нашей конторы по бокам , слева транспортный отдел , справа таможенный , тетенькам вечно пахнет , по-этому красить приходится после 18 часов , помещение конечно знатное , как говорится *подальше от начальства , поближе к пищеблоку* , но из-за желание не мешать соседям возникают неудобства с шумом и краской. :Frown:

----------


## Scale-Master

> а нельзя поставить WiFi удлинитель?


Всё! Сделал! Приобрёл вот такую канитель. Показывает 100 mBit/s. В принципе доволен.

----------


## Kasatka

ну и отлично =) теперь можно садиться за модели =)

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... тетенькам вечно пахнет ...неудобства с шумом и краской...


Уважаемый Nazar,
50 мл распыленной нитры — это только «запах» и неудобство.
Вот шлифовальный диск + эпоксидка = реально опасно.
Но заметно будет не сразу. (Даже не проверяйте, верьте на слово)
Нужен мощный отсос, с фильтром или выбросом на улицу.
И хрен с ним, с шумом. Да и с тетеньками.
Здоровье дороже.

С уважением,
Ник
на картинке — эти 3 — главные пылепроизводители.

----------


## Nazar

Да я знаю, по-этому стараюсь с эбокситкой работать ручками и с водичкой , что-бы пыль прибить, но пылесос специальный купить надо будет.
Спасибо за предупреждение :Smile:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... пылесос специальный купить надо будет...


По некоторому размышлению:
у моделиста объем снимаемого материала в пределах граммов-миллилитров? (Если больше, снимается боле-мене крупными кусками - к примеру,ножом).
Тогда, возможно, хватит небольшого пылесоса — типа автомобильного. С хорошим фильтром. Там и шума немного.
Лучше, конечно, обтолковать со спецом по пылезащите, но, сдается мне. маленький пылесос может закрыть проблему.

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

я со смолой в маске работаю обязательно..  что-то жутко пугают меня все эти раковые заболевания.

----------

